# 320i Coupe



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So i've narrowed down the search to this particular model...

Is there anything i should be looking out for besides the usual, things that often go wrong with this and anything that should be done?

The car in question
Link to Car Details

Image if you dont want to click-through.










Not a bad price i think for the miles?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

quite a good price, although i don't like the fact that the wheels have been changed from the standard se ones. Go for an m sport, they look a lot better.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

test drive an msport before buying !! The ride is truly truly awful - so bad I'm not sure how they get away with it..


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

oh for issues go onto e90post.com

if i remember correctly there were issues with the 2.0 litre engine in the 3 series


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Get the diesel.2.0 petrol is a Very very slow car you will be disappointed. There is just no guts in it. Nice looking car though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Justa said:


> test drive an msport before buying !! The ride is truly truly awful - so bad I'm not sure how they get away with it..


Great deal i think and smooth 6 cylinder , as said in this post the M Sport has shocking hard ride 18'' runflat and very stiff suspension i have lived with it for 5 years on the poor NE Scotland roads but on motorway and better roads fine , run flats mostly to blame the new 3 Series F30 has option of Variable suspension and better run flats BMW finaly listended to customers at events and this was to offer variable suspension or they would move to Audi or Merc , great car snap it up and enjoy if firm ride does not concern you


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Great deal i think and smooth 6 cylinder , as said in this post the M Sport has shocking hard ride 18'' runflat and very stiff suspension i have lived with it for 5 years on the poor NE Scotland roads but on motorway and better roads fine , run flats mostly to blame the new 3 Series F30 has option of Variable suspension and better run flats BMW finaly listended to customers at events and this was to offer variable suspension or they would move to Audi or Merc , great car snap it up and enjoy if firm ride does not concern you


I thought they where 4 cylinders 16v? The returned ones I drove on the docks where 4 pots and shockingly slow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I thought they where 4 cylinders 16v? The returned ones I drove on the docks where 4 pots and shockingly slow


Thanks for that missed that one never seen that change big BMW man as well when did they change to 4 cylinder on the e92 thanks Derek


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for that missed that one never seen that change big BMW man as well when did they change to 4 cylinder on the e92 thanks Derek


Not really upto date with the code names for the shapes. But almost certain they stopped the 2.0 6pot with the e36. The next gen 3 series and 5 series where 4 pots. Prob due to legislations


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm coming from a 1.8t GTI so the power is roughly similar, i just want something more reliable as the Gti is starting to cost more and more to keep...

I'm also wanting cruise control for longer motorway journeys and to set and forget during 50mph roadworks.... 

A smoother ride would be nice too, the GTI is low so speed-bumps and me do not get on 

According to book specs, 

GTI = 150bhp
320i = 170bhp

GTI = 8.5s 0-60
320i = 8.1s 0-60

GTI = 36mpg
320i = 44mpg

GTI = 134mph
320i = 143mph


So theres not a massive difference as far as specs go, the BM is likely to be smoother (havent driven one yet) , will have a look at e90post though if theres issues!!

Justa, why would i want to test drive an m-sport if the ride is poor? Confused!!

Thanks for the advice so far guys!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a great price for that car, still can't make my mind up whether it's a hairdressers car or not!


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Seriously consider a 320d, they are 7.5sec 0-60 and the extra torque makes every day driving ie 30 -70 much quicker and more enjoyable


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Jonny2400 said:


> Seriously consider a 320d, they are 7.5sec 0-60 and the extra torque makes every day driving ie 30 -70 much quicker and more enjoyable


Agreed the hot 320d are very rapid having said that the normal 320d are no slow coach. id imagine there been more torque with a 1.8 turbo golf. The 320i in my opinion is flat feeling. No real grunt just an even power all the way to the redline. It would drive me potty to be honest but tgats juat me. It depends what the op wants from the car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

There are quite a few common faults on the 320i such as coil packs and injectors.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

the 320D did cross my mind, more for fuel economy than anything else, but have struggled to find one in the price range im looking at (dont want to spend more than 12k if possible)

I am concerned that i'll miss the feeling of a turbocharged car though... will soon find out when i test drive it i suppose. Havent found anything discussed over at e90 post though regarding major issues with the 2.0 engine, Is it just Coils & Injectors or is there more that tends to go wrong?

Am a bit puzzled with an analog MPG readout when most other cars have a digital one... guess BMW needed to fill the dash space?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

The 320i engine is truly awful

Read all the horror stories on e90post

I had an e92 325i - simmlar running costs but a lot more reliable & sound much nicer


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

robz said:


> the 320D did cross my mind, more for fuel economy than anything else, but have struggled to find one in the price range im looking at (dont want to spend more than 12k if possible)
> 
> I am concerned that i'll miss the feeling of a turbocharged car though... will soon find out when i test drive it i suppose. Havent found anything discussed over at e90 post though regarding major issues with the 2.0 engine, Is it just Coils & Injectors or is there more that tends to go wrong?
> 
> Am a bit puzzled with an analog MPG readout when most other cars have a digital one... guess BMW needed to fill the dash space?


12k is a huge budget have you thought of a 3 series hatch. I reckon if you have come from a turbo engine you will find it gutless mate its not about bhp these days is say it torque that is important. Iam sure they have a digi read out as well as analog


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

i have a 2006 e90 m sport 320d done 39k imaculate full bmw service history and i paid no wear near that i paid 8k it had 17" alloys with runflats but changed to 19" csl alloys non run flat such a better smoother ride on the 19" alloys, 

the car has both a digital and anologe MPG


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> The 320i engine is truly awful
> 
> Read all the horror stories on e90post
> 
> I had an e92 325i - simmlar running costs but a lot more reliable & sound much nicer


Got a link to any of these horror stories mate? Not doubting you but just not seeing them unless im not digging deep enough in that forum?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

robz said:


> I'm coming from a 1.8t GTI so the power is roughly similar, i just want something more reliable as the Gti is starting to cost more and more to keep...
> 
> I'm also wanting cruise control for longer motorway journeys and to set and forget during 50mph roadworks....
> 
> ...


sorry - i was responding to the thread above me that mentioned the m-sport !

Obviously you are looking at the SE which should be ok (although all BMW's are firm imo)

But just to add the m-sport ride is unbearable - even with non-run flats. I had one and sold it because of this - even on the motorway the ride could not settle down !


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> sorry - i was responding to the thread above me that mentioned the m-sport !
> 
> Obviously you are looking at the SE which should be ok (although all BMW's are firm imo)
> 
> But just to add the m-sport ride is unbearable - even with non-run flats. I had one and sold it because of this - even on the motorway the ride could not settle down !


seriously?

your M Sport must of had problems as mine is fine


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

try hear

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136258


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> try hear
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136258


Cheers Shane,

searching for "320i" brought up a ton of results about 320d's ... odd!

Will have a read through that. Anyone happen to know if you can set the lights to stay on for a minute or two after you lock it?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

robz said:


> Cheers Shane,
> 
> searching for "320i" brought up a ton of results about 320d's ... odd!
> 
> Will have a read through that. Anyone happen to know if you can set the lights to stay on for a minute or two after you lock it?


depends what spec the car has bmw have lots of options, i dont have auto lights but have led lightening under door handles when car is unlocked


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> seriously?
> 
> your M Sport must of had problems as mine is fine


+1, i've got a 1 series coupe with the m sport suspension. It's certainly firm but far from crashy or hard (try riding in a Seat Ibiza Fr or cupra then tell me the m sport suspension is bad!)

You say you got your car for 8k, i'd say that is cheap. Plus your car is a saloon which loose value quicker.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> depends what spec the car has bmw have lots of options, i dont have auto lights but have led lightening under door handles when car is unlocked


Thanks, one more question (for now) , How does the PDC work if its fitted front & rear but doesnt have the big navigation screen in the middle of the dash, am i right in thinking its just beeps ?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

rf860 said:


> +1, i've got a 1 series coupe with the m sport suspension. It's certainly firm but far from crashy or hard (try riding in a Seat Ibiza Fr or cupra then tell me the m sport suspension is bad!)
> 
> You say you got your car for 8k, i'd say that is cheap. Plus your car is a saloon which loose value quicker.


+2 - i'm awaiting coilovers being fitted hopefully @ the weekend and even those don't feel that harsh.

Its the run - flat tyres which kill the ride, not the cars suspension,

Plus it depends on how old you are to how harsh you think things are - i'm only 23 so might not notice it lol


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

robz said:


> Thanks, one more question (for now) , How does the PDC work if its fitted front & rear but doesnt have the big navigation screen in the middle of the dash, am i right in thinking its just beeps ?


Indeed it does


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry I'd have to disagree - many people on e90 believe the msport to be one of the worst riding cars you can buy !

I've an Ibiza FR in the past too and it wasnt as bad as the msport !

But each to there own


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

After reading that thread Shane...wow, not sure i want it with the issues people have had!

Going to be looking very closely at the service history and checking on recalls, does not sound like the reliable car i thought it was!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Justa said:


> sorry I'd have to disagree - many people on e90 believe the msport to be one of the worst riding cars you can buy !
> 
> I've an Ibiza FR in the past too and it wasnt as bad as the msport !
> 
> But each to there own


I'm in shock. Can't believe you think an ibiza fr rides better than a m sport bmw! I just got rid of mine because i couldn't bear it any longer. Even tiny bumps in the road thumped through the cabin and jiggled the whole car. Cats eyes were a nightmare and i tried my hardest to avoid them lol. My 1 series m sport is like a limo in comparisson.


----------



## gazzerr (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been pleasantly surprised with the ride on my 320d m sport, if you want a hard ride try a mini! No issues with mine but I don't do that many miles in it and it's got great torque.:driver:


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

even on the motorway your head is bounced back against the headrest !

the clutch was incredibly heavy and the gearbox needed biceps the size of Bournemouth..

I even thought the engine was a pile of poo - this was confirmed to me when I was well beaten in a scuffle with an old shape Mondeo TDCI - Ultimate driving machine ? Ultimate marketing and hype more like !

Mine was a 56 plate though and I believed they improved the ride slightly in later models...

Oh and just to balance things out however, I have also driven an 11 plate 320d with the eco engine and 16" alloys - I still thought the ride was ****e for a car of its size but the engine was an absolute peach - 65 mpg + is possible yet it went like buggery when asked too..


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

rf860 said:


> +1, i've got a 1 series coupe with the m sport suspension. It's certainly firm but far from crashy or hard (try riding in a Seat Ibiza Fr or cupra then tell me the m sport suspension is bad!)
> 
> You say you got your car for 8k, i'd say that is cheap. Plus your car is a saloon which loose value quicker.


I was very lucky the guy wanted a bit more but i went in with a cheeky offer and i think the guy knew how well i would treat it.

Ive had it a month and all ive done is added 4 new alloys and tyres. 39k, Full service history BMW, Guy bought it from BMW as the 1st owner went back after 3 years for another new car. The guy i bought it from paid 14k 3 years ago.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

robz said:


> After reading that thread Shane...wow, not sure i want it with the issues people have had!
> 
> Going to be looking very closely at the service history and checking on recalls, does not sound like the reliable car i thought it was!


get a 320d M instead buddy


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

looks a very good price for the model and spec of car IMO,love the mv3 wheels they set it of a treat i think.good luck and enjoy it if you do decide on the purchase


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

14k still seems so cheap though, cars must be cheap down in england lol. Looks very nice, interior very similar to mine. Want to give me your wheels, i want them for my coupe lol


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Deffo go for the 320d over the i - it might cost more but it'll be a lot less problematic, feel faster & be cheaper to run


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Petrol will give you less grief than diesel, got that the wrong way round. Cost you more to buy but better on fuel obviously


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So i'm glad i had nice light to look at it with today, because there's this on the rear 1/4










I'm in no-way blaming the dealer for this, as it looks like a fairly old repair and whoever had the car previously, has done every single stone-chip in this fashion...

Cant decide if i should push them to drop the price and get someone off here to sort it, or if i should let them fix it as part of the deal?

It drives nicely, very smooth and goes when you want it to, does feel a bit "soft" compared to the 1.8t in the golf but no real issues.

I have found myself wanting the Nav-Screen though and upping the budget a bit... is it worthwhile?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do they budge on prices ? And I thought there was an admin fee on the cars ?


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Do they budge on prices ? And I thought there was an admin fee on the cars ?


I've stopped looking at the cargiant one after i asked them a question about it on the phone and got "well if you can come down and look then we'll find out for you innit" ... err.. No thanks.

This one is a BMW dealer and is "Approved" if that holds any bearing?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you pointed out the paintwork to them , whilst an approved car can be good if the repair is poor what does it say about the value of the check ? If someone has skimped on the repair then what else have they skimped on ? Having said that it could be a perfectly good car


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

robz said:


> I've stopped looking at the cargiant one after i asked them a question about it on the phone and got "well if you can come down and look then we'll find out for you innit" ... err.. No thanks.
> 
> This one is a BMW dealer and is "Approved" if that holds any bearing?


Do they not make it crystal clear on the site regarding the admin fee?

Also have you actually seen this car and was it up at this price as they are notorious for throwing in the odd deal to get up the listings and get people in or calling to add to the database, ala, Vardy, Clark, Halshaw


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

GJM said:


> Do they not make it crystal clear on the site regarding the admin fee?
> 
> Also have you actually seen this car and was it up at this price as they are notorious for throwing in the odd deal to get up the listings and get people in or calling to add to the database, ala, Vardy, Clark, Halshaw


Didn't go to car giant in the end, its BMW approved, I.e from Scotthall BMW...

Main concern now is how easy that scratch is to sort out as its a rough repair!

Rob


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Quite often the case for joe bloggs to touch in a minor scratch with a inch paint brush using whatever paint is to hand


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

GJM said:


> Quite often the case for joe bloggs to touch in a minor scratch with a inch paint brush using whatever paint is to hand


Aye, looks that way.

Thinking im going to leave it for the time being and see what happens with the new shape having just released, ideally want a navigation screen in it and they're not very common at the moment.

Cheers for everyone's input though, will come back to it in 6 months! :thumb:


----------

